# Problème connexion App Store



## Flow78 (15 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour

Depuis ce matin impossible de me connecter à l'app store afin de télécharger une application ou juste de mettre à jour. 

Suis-je le seul ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2015)

Salut

Perso pas de soucis. As-tu essayé menu/store/deconnexion puis idem mais connexion?

@+


----------



## drs (15 Octobre 2015)

J'ai exactement le même problème: erreur 503 service unvalaible


----------



## Flow78 (15 Octobre 2015)

Oui je me suis déconnecté puis reconnecté et j'ai tenté mais rien de nouveau... je crois que je vais faire une restauration


----------



## Larme (15 Octobre 2015)

http://www.igen.fr/app-store/2015/1...ques-pour-les-boutiques-en-ligne-dapple-93434


----------



## Flow78 (15 Octobre 2015)

ah ok merci pour l'info ! on va attendre gentiment alors


----------



## Flow78 (15 Octobre 2015)

tout fonctionne à nouveau !


----------



## Flow78 (15 Octobre 2015)

Et c'est le retour des soucis !!! Impossible de se connecter à Itunes store...


----------

